# mtbr jerseys, clothing at cost!!!



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ok, the new mtbr clothing is pretty dang cool. And you norcalers are aiiight and should be spreading the gospel since this is the home base of mtbr. This is where internet mountain biking was invented dammit!

So y'all can get the clothing at my cost. You can pick it up or I can mail it to you. You just gotta have a bay area address.

mtbr jersey - $35
mtbr shorts - $35
mtbr freeride long sleeve - $35
mtbr freeride short sleeve - $35
mtbr woolie socks - $5

shipping - $5
shipping for 1 pair of socks - $2
If you are picking it up, shipping=$0

Any roadbikereview clothing too, you can have for $35
http://www.mtbr.com/author/jerseys.shtml

So put your order in now by replying to this thread. Specify quantity and size. You can pay my by paypal when it arrives at [email protected], or in person.

These are big discounts and it might be a one-time deal only so do it now. Only three easy payments...

francois

photos:



























francois


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

Address descrimination!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

sample order

1 mtbr jersey XL -$35
1 mtbr shorts S - $35
4 socks - $20
shipping - $5
----------
Total - $95

Notes: I will paypal. Please ship to my home. With this tight lycra, I hope to be a ladies man like Chum and Chucke. Too bad you don't have XS bibs.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Debaser said:


> Address descrimination!


Why don't you move over here and pay $700k for a 30 year old home to get $15 off on your jersey? 

Francis,

1 long sleeve freeride jersey - M $35
1 pair of socks - M $5
Shipping $5
-------
Total $45

I'll paypal when you need it.


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey Francois, please put me down for these:

1 Freeride S/S jersey in L - $35

1 Tribal RBR L/S jersey, also in L -$35

Total - $70

I'll probably pick up in person. Will pay either by PayPal or cash, depending on whether it arrives after next payday. Thanks!


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 6, 2006)

MTBR Jersey (the orange, black, and white one - not the blue one)
If they run tight, size XL. If they are the standard or loose fit, size L.

PayPaling money right now...


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Order In*

Count me in for

Freeride, short sleeve jersey, Size XL 35
Socks ( I wear a size 9 or 10 shoe) 2 Pairs, 10
Shipping  5

Total 50

Let me know when they come and I will use Paypal.

Thanks,


----------



## slide mon (Jul 18, 2005)

zorg said:


> Why don't you move over here and pay $700k for a 30 year old home to get $15 off on your jersey?


Dude, you're still living in 2004 at those prices


----------



## sungchang (Aug 31, 2004)

Francis,

1 mtbr jersey XXXL -$35 (if no triple, then I will take XXL)
1 mtbr freeride long sleeve XXXL - $35 (if no triple, then I will take XXL)
pick up - $0
--------
total $70 (I will bring cash)


----------



## Gakster (Jan 12, 2004)

francois said:


> Ok, the new mtbr clothing is pretty dang cool. And you norcalers are aiiight and should be spreading the gospel since this is the home base of mtbr. This is where internet mountain biking was invented dammit!
> ....
> 
> Any roadbikereview clothing too, you can have for $35
> http://www.mtbr.com/author/jerseys.shtml


Any L/S RBR (Blue or Tribal) ? If so, how much ?

Cheers.


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

(following your sample)

1 mtbr jersey L -$35
2 mtbr shorts L - $70
shipping - $5
----------
Total - $110

Notes: I will paypal. Please ship to my home. I'm not too clear on how you want to receive my address and when you want the $$$$, but you can post/email/PM/whatever instructions for all that. 

Even with this tight lycra, I can only hope to be half the ladies man Chum and Chucke are. Still from what I hear, even half what they're doing is pretty damn good.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

slide mon said:


> Dude, you're still living in 2004 at those prices


Nah, just the east bay.


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

MTBR jersey and shorts in large-$70
Roadie- tribal jersey and shorts in large-$70
Ill pick it up Im too cheap to pay shipping. 
Total $140

Sean


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Francois,

How bout some mtbr bibs? They available too?


----------



## Gakster (Jan 12, 2004)

smw said:


> MTBR jersey and shorts in large
> Roadie- tribal jersey and shorts in large
> Ill pick it up Im too cheap to pay shipping.
> 
> Sean


Dood, are you going to wear the jesey around the shop or are you actually coming out to ride with us 

Cheers.


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

*Soooo by NorCal*

You mean BayCal rft:


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

1 XXL Jersey, plz, for my dear, darling sainted mother who lives in Berkeley. What do the sox look like, BTW? I can't seem to find them on the MTBR swag link.

edit: 1 pair sox, too, please. So that's, like, what?

35+5+5 = $45.00.

Tell me when to hit the PP link and I will.

Much ass Grassy ass!


----------



## imridingmybike (Jan 16, 2005)

francois said:


> Ok, the new mtbr clothing is pretty dang cool. And you norcalers are aiiight and should be spreading the gospel since this is the home base of mtbr. This is where internet mountain biking was invented dammit!
> 
> So y'all can get the clothing at my cost. You can pick it up or I can mail it to you. You just gotta have a bay area address.
> 
> ...


Where's the MTBR Crotchless Thongs I been reading so much about???


----------



## d-bug (Mar 18, 2005)

1 mtbr jersey L -$35
1 mtbr FR SS L - $35
shipping - $0 
----------
Total - $70

I'll pick it up.

I'm surprised no one has asked for the Stein. That's something smw would be able to use right now.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

dan51 said:


> I'm surprised no one has asked for the Stein. That's something smw would be able to use right now.


I don't care much for steins, but if there was an MTBR pint glass, I'd be all over that action!


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

So, my question on the other thread didn't get answered, so I'll post it here-

Do you have any of the MTBR baggy shorts like you've got on in that picture?

Otherwise, I know you're holding a couple stuff for me, but to clarify here is my order:

1 Med Freeride jersey, SS $35

3 pairs MTBR socks $15

Shipping $5

If my math is good: $55

And I'll add on the shorts if they're available


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

zorg said:


> Why don't you move over here and pay $700k for a 30 year old home to get $15 off on your jersey?


Oh, you don't really think I'm that dumb, do you?

Enjoy those jerseys.


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

Gakster said:


> Dood, are you going to wear the jesey around the shop or are you actually coming out to ride with us
> 
> Cheers.


 Hopefully Ill be back on the mt bike by the end of sept. now that my entire summer has been lost to injury. Im hoping to be back on my road bike in another 7to10 days. Right now Im on crutches.:madman:

Sean


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm surprised no one has asked for the Stein. That's something smw would be able to use right now.[/QUOTE]

havent been drinking much since the wheel trueing get together.:nono:

sean


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm in the outer Bay Area...kinda
1 mtbr jersey L -$35
shipping - $5
----------
Total - $40

I'll pay extra for the shipping if you need me to


Rick


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Could you mail me:

1 mtbr jersey (black) XL
1 mtbr jersey (black) S
1 mtbr jersey (blue) XL
1 mtbr short M
mtbr/rbr stickers
shipping

Let me know.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

1 mtbr jersey XL -$35
1 mtbr shorts L - $35
1 socks - $5
shipping - $5
----------
Total - $80

Notes: I will paypal. Please ship to my home. With this tight lycra, I hope to be a ladies man like Chum and Chucke. Too bad you don't have XS bibs.

Actually, where is pick up? I am in the east bay (antioch/oakley/brentwood)


----------



## El Santo (Mar 26, 2005)

mtbr freeride long sleeve, large - $35
pick up
----------
Total - $35

I'll pay cash. You're in the bayview building, right?

guszeiner at gmail dawt com


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Gakster said:


> Any L/S RBR (Blue or Tribal) ? If so, how much ?
> 
> Cheers.


Hey man, pay attention. We have everything... $35. Just say what you want.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Drewdane said:


> 1 XXL Jersey, plz, for my dear, darling sainted mother who lives in Berkeley. What do the sox look like, BTW? I can't seem to find them on the MTBR swag link.


Dood, the socks are the coolest of them all. They're wool and they go up to your knees (if you're vertically challenged.) It's guaranteed to make you faster and folks will read 'mtbr' when you smoke them.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Could you mail me:
> 
> 1 mtbr jersey XL
> 1 mtbr jersey S
> ...


of course!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

jorgemonkey said:


> So, my question on the other thread didn't get answered, so I'll post it here-
> 
> Do you have any of the MTBR baggy shorts like you've got on in that picture?


No baggy shorts. I can rent out my baggy swobo mtbr shorts though.

fc


----------



## Menso (Jun 2, 2004)

1 mtbr jersey XXL (or what ever is biggest) 35
3 mtbr socks 15
----------------------------------------------------------------------
50

can I pick up at your house? Just tell me when to swing by.


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

New Order:
1 RBR Tribal Bib, XL - $35
1 RBR Tribal Jersey, XL - $35
----------------------
Total (this order $70) - will pay cash or paypal when arrives

----------------------
Note: order from the previous thread, and paid ($70) via Paypal:
1 XL Short Sleeve Free Ride Jersey
1 XL '06 MTBR Bib Short (or regular short if bibs are n/a).

Note 2: Will pick up, or take from your trunk in exchange for horse poop after MTBR ride.

Note 3: Chum is even more sexy when wearing lycra on newest bike!



Drewdane said:


> I don't care much for steins, but if there was an MTBR pint glass, I'd be all over that action!


count me for 4.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

1 mtbr jersey L -$35 
1 FR Longsleeve jersey L -$35
1 mtbr shorts L - $35
2 socks - $10
----------
Total - $115

Notes: I will paypal and pick up from somewhere. I don't know about ladies man, but I just hope I can hold my liquor as well as CHUM.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Menso said:


> 1 mtbr jersey XXL (or what ever is biggest) 35
> 3 mtbr socks 15
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 50
> ...


Cool. You can have the stuff for free. You and Beavers. Anybody who can climb Kennedy in under 35 minutes gets a free pass.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Fast Eddy said:


> 1 mtbr jersey L -$35
> 1 FR Longsleeve jersey L -$35
> 1 mtbr shorts L - $35
> 4 socks - $20
> ...


Nice. It's time you give some retire your 1997 mtbr jersey. We're starting to sense your presence...


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Got any MTBR patches I can make my wife sew on some shorts? If not, I'll be sending some dinero later today


----------



## timehoc (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi....

1 FR SS jersey L -$35
4 pairs of socks (sz 10) - $20
1 pair of socks (sz small) - $5
Total: $60

I can either pay when I pick up or paypal you. I don't think i'm too far from you....101/Lawrence.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Otay!

XL mtbr freeride long sleeve - $35
Two XL mtbr woolie socks - $10
shipping - $5

Even $50

I'd like to know about the patches too. I've seen a few people sportin' those.


----------



## Biker_Scout_Sparky (Sep 5, 2005)

mtbr freeride short sleeve - $35
mtbr woolie socks - $5
shipping - $5 (Oakland)
total- $45.00 

I'll PM you with a shipping address.


----------



## 2wheelsBetter (Feb 29, 2004)

*new jersey state of mind*

1 mtbr jersey (blue) XL $35
1 FR Longsleeve jersey XL $35
-----
Total: $70

I'll pay cash when I pick up or use PayPal.

I'm in downtown S.J.

/Don


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

francois said:


> of course!!


Please email me (dirt.devil.66atgmaildotcom) the final amount to paypal you the payment.

Thanks


----------



## Fasttrak (Jun 1, 2006)

Good timing as I need em..


1 mtbr jersey Red\Black L -$35 
1 mtbr jersey Blue L -$35
1 mtbr shorts L - $35
4 socks - $20
-----------------------------------------------
Total-125.00


Can pickup local depending on where "local" is. Let me know and will figure out total cost and do the Paypal thing.


KB


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

1 med SS jersey, non freeride
1 pair socks
shipping - will pick up

If the shirt doesnt fit, can i exchange for the next size up / down?


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

zorg said:


> Nah, just the east bay.


J-C, you forgot that we're in "Fixer Uppers", add another 50k to that total for all the repairs...

Francis, (2)L/S X-L DH. Stop by the store, or let me know when's a good time to visit and pick 'em up. *Cash-Money Yo!*

Oh, I'm sure I'll be adding a bunch of other stuff to this, then making another order.

p.s. If you can't remember where I moved to let me know via a pm.


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

Dang Francois, that ought to just about cover the new teeth huh? 

Sean


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

francois said:


> Dood, the socks are the coolest of them all. They're wool and they go up to your knees (if you're vertically challenged.) It's guaranteed to make you faster and folks will read 'mtbr' when you smoke them.
> 
> fc


I can vouch for these sox, they are the most comfy piece of mtb-ing gear I have, and this _includes_ my pair of MTBR panties!

fp


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

*Size and fit info*

1) Are there multiple sizes of socks or just large?
2) Are there women's cut jerseys? Toddler sizes?
3) Do you include MTBR stickers in with shipping?
4) Do you have iron-on or sew-on patches?
5) What are the buddy buddy prices of the other items listed on the link from the first post? (baseball shirts, sweatshirts, rbr gear)

I got kids, ya know? Channukah is coming!


----------



## Gakster (Jan 12, 2004)

1 MTBR S/S Medium $35
1 RBR Tribal L/S Medium $35
Shipping $5

Total $75

Coupon code : WC221 20% off, new total $60 

Just kidding ...

Total $75

Cheers.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Finch Platte said:


> this _includes_ my pair of MTBR panties!
> 
> fp


Crotchless, I assume?


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

francois said:


> Dood, the socks are the coolest of them all. They're wool and they go up to your knees (if you're vertically challenged.) It's guaranteed to make you faster and folks will read 'mtbr' when you smoke them.
> 
> fc


What th' Heck, throw a pair in there. So how do we get our addy to you? Or is that part of the Paypal process (I'm mildly PayPal-illiterate)?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Drewdane said:


> What th' Heck, throw a pair in there. So how do we get our addy to you? Or is that part of the Paypal process (I'm mildly PayPal-illiterate)?


If want socksies, edit your original post please. I can't be following your wishy-washy posts!

Address is part of the paypal process.

PERSONAL CHECKS NOW ACCEPTED, btw!!

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Dan'ger said:


> 1) Are there multiple sizes of socks or just large?
> 2) Are there women's cut jerseys? Toddler sizes?
> 3) Do you include MTBR stickers in with shipping?
> 4) Do you have iron-on or sew-on patches?
> ...


There's always the difficult ones...
1) Just large on the socks unless you're a kid or had foot-binding as a child, then we have small
2)no
3) maybe
4) No patches
5) none. different vendor....

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

FAQ:

- last day to order is Tuesday, Sept 5.

- no patches, no baggy shorts

- checks accepted too

- pickup is at Saratoga, San Mateo or Saratoga Gap

- it will be ready in about two weeks

- if I don't specify an order, can I just buy stuff when I see you? 
No. Just socks if there's any left.

fc


----------



## jdubsl2 (Feb 6, 2006)

1 MTBR S/S Jersey L
1 MTBR Shorts XL
3 MTBR Socks Super-Ultra-Hyper-Mega-XL
----
$85

Can you also hook me up with a couple of stickahs?

I'll pick them up. You're close.

I'll give you the money next to the pile of horse shat at the Gap. :-D

BTW, nice seeing you back on the bike yesterday.

Justin


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

francois said:


> If want socksies, edit your original post please. I can't be following your wishy-washy posts!


Wishy-wash this, byotch! Any plans to offer a pint glass? I just can't think of a better thread hijack right now...

(P.S.: Thanks!)


----------



## UncleMTB (Jan 13, 2004)

1 SS Downhill Jersey 35.00
1 XL Shorts 35.00
2 Lg Socks 10.00
Shipping 5.00
Total 85.00
Please mail them and I'll PayPal it.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

*OK, seriously*

1 SS freeride jersey M -$35
1 SS freeride jersey L - $35
1 LS freeride jersey L - $35
1 mtbr shorts M - $35
1 mtbr shorts L - $35
5 socks - $25
Stickers...priceless!  
----------
Total - $200

Notes: I will paypal if that is preferred or pay in person when I pick up. I'll make the special trip down to ride wit 'chu and yo new teef.


----------



## mcgarry (Feb 3, 2004)

1 MTBR S/S jersey, size M, $35
1 pair MTBR socks, $5
will pick-up and pay in San Mateo
Total: $40

thank you!


----------



## totally_fixxated (Aug 24, 2005)

any MTBR bibs?


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Dan'ger said:


> Notes: I will paypal if that is preferred or pay in person when I pick up. I'll make the special trip down to ride wit 'chu and yo new teef.


I think an BeastBay road trip is in order.


----------



## Mountain Medic (Oct 12, 2004)

freeride short sleeve L - $35
2 pair mtbr socks - $10

I'll pick up = $0

$45

I'll bring a check


----------



## profec291 (May 16, 2006)

1 S/S FR Jersey XL = $35
1 MTBR socks = $5
Total = $40

Where in San Mateo is the pick-up? Can I buy more stuff at the location? Oh, and lastly, is it ok for lurkers to wear the gear?


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

1 MTBR S/S Jersey XL
1 MTBR Shorts XL

I'm in the neighborhood...I'll pick up.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

Dan'ger said:


> 2) Are there women's cut jerseys? Toddler sizes?


Get her this, for the night rides.  (Only $19)

Your little one could use this. ($11)


----------



## Loanguy (Sep 2, 2006)

*A very old friend is interested in a jersey*

Sup Francis

1 mtbr jersey 2XL -$35
1 mtbr freeride short sleeve 2 XL- $35

----------
Total - $70

Ruel Cordero
[email protected]

Notes: I will paypal. And I can pick it up in San Mateo, etc.


----------



## Sk1nnyGuy (Dec 23, 2005)

Any idea when they will arrive, francois?
I might be taking a long trip at the end of this month.
Thanks!


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

*Would you have anything Red with a big "I" on the front?*

Good prices for good gear at a good time for me. 
Looks like those bike shorts don't have pockets? I'll try one anyway.
Those socks are very nice and a great value. I pay $15 for less quality in the LBS.

1 mtbr jersey XL -$35
1 mtbr jersey L -$35
1 mtbr freeride short sleeve XL - $35
1 mtbr shorts XL - $35
5 socks - $25
----------
Total - $165
[Edit: At this price, I'll buy not just for the size I am, but for the size I want to be. As an incentive, I'm buying an extra jersey one size down.]

Notes: I'll pick it up and pay cash.

*Long Note on my Avatar* (good a place as any)
My avatar was a choice by my kids. They saw in the movie where Mr. Parr (AKA Mr. Incredible) was getting into a teeny car, with it squashing and the dad picking it up in anger. They said it was just like when I borrowed my first car in a while, a tiny Civic, just to get to a new San Jose job from Petaluma. I finally spent 15 minutes at a dealer and bought my wagon with some room. I had rode my bike everywhere for years before. I hate cars. I hate trucks more. Except when they're hauling my stuff to MB Oregon. Then big trucks are cool. 

So Now, do you have any red jerseys, without the cape please?


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

Finch Platte said:


> I can vouch for these sox, they are the most comfy piece of mtb-ing gear I have, and this _includes_ my pair of MTBR panties!
> 
> fp


Dood, you told me these, http://www.cafepress.com/trogspace.11469529 , were da best.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

wg said:


> I think an BeastBay road trip is in order.


Fo sho! I can fit 7 peeps, 7 bikes and a whole ton o' jerseys.


----------



## gobike (Jan 30, 2004)

*Cool...*

mtbr shorts - $35 (XXL? if not, XL)

mtbr freeride short sleeve - $35 (XXL)

mtbr woolie socks - $5 X2 = $10

shipping - $5

Total: $85 paypal on its way... Thx!


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

1 - mtbr freeride short sleeve XL - $35
1 - mtbr freeride long sleeve XL - $35
3 - mtbr woolie socks - @ $5 each: $15
shipping - $5

Total: $90

I will paypal. Please ship to my home. Thanks!


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

I vote for another big MTBR Demo ride- Everyone pays up, Francois brings the goodies, and we ride and have a BBQ after somewhere. It could be the big bash celebrating Francois's return to the bike (even though he's been out riding a while now


----------



## arandal (Apr 2, 2004)

*my order*

Sweet....

For me...

1X mtbr freeride short sleeve - $35 XL
5x mtbr woolie socks - $25
shipping $5

$65

I'll paypal you if you send me a bill...

Cheers, Adrian


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Such a deal!

I'd like:

shorts size Medium - $35
Freeride short sleeve size Medium -$35
Sox size large - $5
Shippling $5

Total $80



Where do we send our check?

thanks!


----------



## Menso (Jun 2, 2004)

francois said:


> Cool. You can have the stuff for free. You and Beavers. Anybody who can climb Kennedy in under 35 minutes gets a free pass.
> 
> francois


Coolio!
When should I come by?


----------



## addictionms (Jul 14, 2006)

1 MTB Review.com S/S XL $35
1 FreeRide Long Sleeve XL $35

Shipping $5

Total $75

Jim


----------



## ibisGuy (Oct 24, 2004)

Ok I'll need to have it shipped to me, so put me down for:

2 MTBR socks $10
1 MTBR Shorts (XL) $35
1 RBR Tribal L/S Jersey (XXL) $35
Shipping $5

Total: $85

Just let me know when to send the cash and I'll send it over via paypal.

Dave


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

1 LG short sleeve Freeride jersey $35.
shipping=I'll pick up in San Mateo when ready.

You still have some left?

thanks man

Josh


----------



## Quercus agrifolia (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks, Francis! I'm in for...

1 S/S Freeride Jersey, Large - $35
2 pairs socks, $10

Shipping $5

Total--->$50

I'll likely Paypal, so just lemme know...

Cheers,

_Neil


----------



## SanDiegoTrailRider (May 30, 2006)

Any chance of shipping down to San Diego? 

MTBR has a pretty large following down here and it would be cool to show it off..


----------



## derek (Jan 13, 2004)

Francis,

One XL MTBR.COM S/S Jersey - $35

One XL Road Bike Review New Blue L/S Jersey - $35

2 pair Socks - $ 10

Will pickup w/personal check.

Total $80

-Derek


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

How about if I don't use Paypal... Visa honored here..? Thanks in advance! 

More power, guys!


BR,
Onie


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

I'd like four pairs of L mtbr wool socks, please.

Morgan


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm anti logo-ware, but this is where I can happily make an exception. I'm in!

1 mtbr jersey L -$35
shipping - $5
----------
Total - $40

Notes: I will paypal. Please ship to my home.


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 8, 2005)

1 MTB Review.com S/S Jersey for me is all - X Large please.

I can pick up in San Mateo or even drive north to make a meeting likely with "J".

I read COD is OK, right? LMK how, when, and where I can deleiver this 35 bucks.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

francois said:


> FAQ:
> 
> - last day to order is Tuesday, Sept 5.
> 
> ...


4 pairs of (large) socks $20
shipping $2 ($5?) 
Will you bring socks to future rides?

We paypal in advance so you then have the address, correct?


----------



## jo_ride (Sep 16, 2005)

*I'd like some goodies*

MTBR S/S Jersey (Medium) - $35
MTBR L/S DH Jersey (Large) - $35
MTBR Woolie Sock (2 pair) - $10
Shipping - $5

Total - $85

I'll PayPal the total to you whenever you want.

Thanks,
John


----------



## bayareamtnbiker (Jan 2, 2006)

*Me too!*

1 MTBR S/S Jersey L 35$
1 MTBR Shorts L 35$
Cheapwhine is family and will help me w/ pickup if he is coming over.
K


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Onie said:


> How about if I don't use Paypal... Visa honored here..? Thanks in advance!
> 
> More power, guys!
> 
> ...


checks are ok too.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

pacman said:


> 4 pairs of (large) socks $20
> shipping $2 ($5?)
> Will you bring socks to future rides?
> 
> We paypal in advance so you then have the address, correct?


Right. Paypal me when the goods actually arrive here. It will take 1-2 weeks.

Yes, I'll always have socks in my car now.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Menso said:


> Coolio!
> When should I come by?


It should arrive in 1-2 weeks.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Dan'ger said:


> 1 SS freeride jersey M -$35
> 1 SS freeride jersey L - $35
> 1 LS freeride jersey L - $35
> 1 mtbr shorts M - $35
> ...


Man, you got the record order. You'll get a free mtbr clock!!

francois


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

francois said:


> checks are ok too.
> 
> francois


Can you do me a favor if I send you a check? I have family in ned of help, and I send Instead the actual amount, I add on an extra $400 to it. You can keep keep $100 for yourself, and send the extra $300 to my cousin's brothers wife, since my bank charges me HUGE fees for making withdrawls, I am no able to send miself. The cashier's check is in the mail, and here is my shipping adress for he cloths:

420 Vineyard blvd
Liverpool, England, Uk 19584-5495

tank hou in advance,

Scott


----------



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

Francois

1 mtbr jersey 2XL -$35
1 mtbr freeride longsleeve 2XL - $35
shipping - $5
----------
Total - $75

Notes: I will paypal. Please ship to my home. 

Thanks for the great deal!!!

-Brad


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

*Order up!*

Francois:

1 MTBR Jersey short/sleeve (L) $35.00
1 FreeRide Jersey short/sleeve (L) $35.00

--------------------------
Total: $70.00

I can pick 'em up.

____________________________________________________________________

On the path of conformity. Soon to be absorbed into the realm..........


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

i'd like to order the following:

1 mtbr short sleeve jersey, large $35

1 mtbr short sleeve freeride jersey, large $35

shipping $5

total $75

i'll pm you my mailing address....when do you want funds??


----------



## msiddens (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Francois,

1 pair Medium Shorts please. I can Pay-Pal or cash AND and pickup or ship (local).

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## JFR (Jan 15, 2004)

hi Francois... thanks for the discounts! 

1 RBR Tribal Bib Short XL - 35
1 RBR Tribal Jersey XL ----- 35
1 RBR Socks XL -------------- 05
1 MTBR Bib Short XL ------- 35
1 MTBR Jersey XL ----------- 35
2 MTBR Socks XL ----------- 10
------------------------------------------------
Total ---------------------------- $155
Edit: Shipping ----------------- $5
------------------------------------------------
Grand Total ------------------- $160


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

JFR said:


> hi Francois... thanks for the discounts!
> 
> 1 RBR Tribal Bib Short XL - 35
> 1 RBR Tribal Jersey XL ----- 35
> ...


Nice. A man who's not afraid to embrace his roadie tendencies.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Loanguy said:


> Sup Francis
> 
> 1 mtbr jersey 2XL -$35
> 1 mtbr freeride short sleeve 2 XL- $35
> ...


Niiice Ruel! Good to hear from you.

fc


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Where is the San Mateo office so that I may *show up with money?*


----------



## LarryG (Feb 5, 2004)

I'll take an XL mtbr jersey - $35
Shipping - 5


Total - $40


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

J said:


> Where is the San Mateo office so that I may *show up with money?*


The office is in 2121 S. El Camino Real, 4rth floor. The clothing is not here yet though and it should be here in 1-2 weeks.

francois


----------



## JFR (Jan 15, 2004)

francois said:


> Nice. A man who's not afraid to embrace his roadie tendencies.
> 
> fc


You got that right. Just as only REAL men can wear pink, only REAL men can ride a road bike.  

BOTH kits are for my road bike. I can't wait to put the mtbr one into regular rotation. :thumbsup:


----------



## Portola Vince (Apr 21, 2005)

*Order*

1 small jersey 35$
1 lg short 35$
2 pair sox 10$
__________________
Total = 80$

I will pick it up when you have it in Saratoga. I may be in Moab when the order comes but I will pick it up after. Thanks, Vince


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

I want a MTBR freeride short sleeve jersey (XL) but I'm too lazy to read 3 pages long post to find out where to send my check. Please let me know.


----------



## timehoc (Sep 17, 2005)

bajamtnbkr said:


> I want a MTBR freeride short sleeve jersey (XL) but I'm too lazy to read 3 pages long post to find out where to send my check. Please let me know.


How about the first post?


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

1 Blue Jacket Medium - $35
1 pair of wool sox (sz small) - $5
1 pair of RBR sox (sz small or whatever fits a size 43.5 foot...) - $5

$45


----------



## STrackMike (Jan 6, 2004)

1 MTBR Jersey XL - $35
2 MTBR Socks (they come in pairs, right?) - 10
1 MTBR Shorts XL - $35
Lotsa STICKERS!


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

1 mtbr jersey M -$35
1 mtbr shorts S - $35
2 socks - $10
----------
Total - $80

Notes: I'll paypal & pick-up. THANKS


----------



## mtb-chop (Apr 14, 2006)

Francis, thanks for the e-mail...I was able to check it when I got home. :cornut:

2 mtbr shorts XL - $70
shipping - $5 (if different please let me know)
---------
total: $75

I'll use paypal.

I'd have bought a bunch more, but the boss threw down the veto with deployment in a couple of weeks (and no riding at all 'till may/june) and having just spent $$$$ on a skinny-tire machine and a bunch of new brighter (read more visible) jerseys I couldn't win that one. I'll just pay full price when I get back.


----------



## MisterClean (Jul 1, 2004)

*Well, It is still The 5th.. technically, so..*

Sign me up for:

1 mtbr jersey - large - $35
1 mtbr shorts - medium - $35
1 mtbr freeride short sleeve - large - $35
2 mtbr woolie socks - $10
_____________________
Total: $115.00

I can pick up and pay cash. I'm on the peninsula...

Yeah, Like JFR, I can't wait to wear the MTBR stuff on my road rides. That oughtta pisss off the roadies when I whiz by them! Uh, I mean share the wisdom of MTBR and foster a spirit of brotherhood with our roadie friends. Yeah, that's it!

Of course the freeride jersey is for my MTB rides. Thanks for extending the discount. Hope to see you again soon and NOT on a stretcher this time! Glad to hear you're back on the trail...


----------



## sublime1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the hookup, Francis.

1 Medium Short Sleeve MTBR jersey - $35
1 Small Bib MTBR shorts - $35
1 Medium Short Sleeve Freeride MTBR jersey - $35
1 Medium Long Sleeve Freeride MTBR jersey - $35
2 Pairs MTBR socks Large - $10
Shipping - $5

Total - $155 

Paypal & Ship please.

Thanks, Rich


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Hi Francis. Hope I'm not too late. 

1 Mtbr Freeride Jersey S/S Large $35
2 Mtbr socks - Large $10
Shipping $5

Total $50

Thanks....Paypal on the way.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ok, the ordering is now closed. Sorry if you missed it.

We have orders for over 200 items from 63 people. Maaan, this is going to hurt!! Anyway, I'll have some ground rules tomorrow to get this under control.

francois


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Let me know when you're ready so I can paypal you.


----------



## Joseph-da-trog (Dec 8, 2004)

*I am late but*

I am a Trog. You do not want to mess with a Trog.

mtbr shorts - $35 Med
mtbr freeride short sleeve - $35 Large
mtbr freeride short sleeve - $35 Small
mtbr woolie socks - $5
mtbr woolie socks - $5
shipping - $5

tottal= $120

I hope you will place the order for me 
Thanks to da Man


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ok, reality strikes! I expected about 10 people to make an order... not 68!! There's a lot of missing mtbr jerseys and mtbr shorts. It will take 4-6 weeks to manufacture those.

Voler is sending me all the mtbr stuff they have and I will be filling the orders in order they were posted. If your order is ok, pay and I'll send. If it's not filled, you can substitute with what's in stock or you can wait for production.

In general, there's a shortage on mtbr jerseys but there's a lot of freeride Short-sleeve jerseys. There's a shortage on mtbr shorts but there's a lot of mtbr bibs.

Here's the order summary. The last column is what we're short on.

<table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 507pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="676"> [TR] [TD]
[/TD] [TD]order[/TD] [TD]in stock[/TD] [TD]short[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]MTB Review.com S/S Jersey S[/TD] [TD]2[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">8[/TD] [TD]
[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]MTB Review.com S/S Jersey M[/TD] [TD]6[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">18[/TD] [TD]
[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]MTB Review.com S/S Jersey L[/TD] [TD]18[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">5[/TD] <td x:num="" x:fmla="=B4-C4" align="right">13[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]MTB Review.com S/S Jersey XL [/TD] [TD]12[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">4[/TD] <td x:num="" x:fmla="=B5-C5" align="right">8[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]MTB Review.com S/S Jersey XXL[/TD] [TD]4[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">0[/TD] <td x:num="" x:fmla="=B6-C6" align="right">4[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]MTB Review.com S/S Jersey XXXL [/TD] [TD]1[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">0[/TD] <td x:num="" x:fmla="=B7-C7" align="right">1[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]MTB Review.com '06 Peloton Cycling Short S[/TD] [TD]2[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">4[/TD] [TD]
[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]MTB Review.com '06 Peloton Cycling Short M[/TD] [TD]6[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">7[/TD] [TD]
[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]MTB Review.com '06 Peloton Cycling Short L[/TD] [TD]12[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">4[/TD] <td x:num="" x:fmla="=B10-C10" align="right">8[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]MTB Review.com '06 Peloton Cycling Short XL[/TD] [TD]6[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">16[/TD] [TD]
[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]MTB Review.com '06 Peloton Cycling Short XXL [/TD] [TD]1[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">0[/TD] <td x:num="" x:fmla="=B12-C12" align="right">1[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]MTB Review.com '06 Peloton Bib Short S[/TD] [TD]1[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">4[/TD] [TD]
[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]MTB Review.com '06 Peloton Bib Short XL[/TD] [TD]2[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">14[/TD] [TD]
[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]MTB Review.com Freeride Jersey M[/TD] [TD]4[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">14[/TD] [TD]
[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]MTB Review.com Freeride Jersey L[/TD] [TD]15[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">19[/TD] [TD]
[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]MTB Review.com Freeride Jersey XL[/TD] [TD]9[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">18[/TD] [TD]
[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]MTB Review.com Freeride Jersey XXL[/TD] [TD]1[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">5[/TD] [TD]
[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]MTB Review.com BMX Jersey M[/TD] [TD]2[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">19[/TD] [TD]
[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]MTB Review.com BMX Jersey L[/TD] [TD]4[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">25[/TD] [TD]
[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]MTB Review.com BMX Jersey XL[/TD] [TD]3[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">22[/TD] [TD]
[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]MTB Review.com BMX Jersey XXL[/TD] [TD]3[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">5[/TD] [TD]
[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]MTB Review.com BMX Jersey XXXL[/TD] [TD]1[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">1[/TD] [TD]
[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Roadbike Review Tribal L [/TD] [TD]3[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">7[/TD] [TD]
[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Roadbike Review Tribal XL[/TD] [TD]2[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">1[/TD] <td x:num="" x:fmla="=B25-C25" align="right">1[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Roadbike Review Tribal Shorts L[/TD] [TD]1[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">0[/TD] <td x:num="" x:fmla="=B26-C26" align="right">1[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Roadbike Review Tribal bib XL[/TD] [TD]2[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">4[/TD] [TD]
[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Roadbike Review Tribal long sleeve M[/TD] [TD]1[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">0[/TD] <td x:num="" x:fmla="=B28-C28" align="right">1[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Roadbike Review Tribal long sleeve XXL[/TD] [TD]1[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">1[/TD] [TD]
[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Roadbike Review Blue long sleeve XL[/TD] [TD]1[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">1[/TD] [TD]
[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Roadbike Review Blue jacket M[/TD] [TD]1[/TD] <td x:num="" align="right">6[/TD] [TD]
[/TD] [/TR] [/TABLE]

This is cutting into my riding time! I need some slaves!!!

I'll post more details later.

francois


----------



## msiddens (Apr 6, 2004)

Francois, thanks again. You're my hero


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

Let me know what ya need help with. I have help at the shop now so I have lots of free time. Post office runs are right down the street too.

Sean


----------



## timehoc (Sep 17, 2005)

francois said:


> This is cutting into my riding time! I need some slaves!!!
> 
> francois


They call those interns.


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

Francis: Is it cool if I follow ya home after tonight's ride? or did you want more time to sort things out? Thanks again for your efforts!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

grrrah said:


> Francis: Is it cool if I follow ya home after tonight's ride? or did you want more time to sort things out?


dood, i'm at home. I'll bring your stuff. Bibs with extra chamois cream right?

fc


----------



## ibisGuy (Oct 24, 2004)

francois said:


> Voler is sending me all the mtbr stuff they have and I will be filling the orders in order they were posted. If your order is ok, pay and I'll send. If it's not filled, you can substitute with what's in stock or you can wait for production.
> 
> This is cutting into my riding time! I need some slaves!!!
> 
> ...


Looks like everything I asked for is in stock according to your chart, so I sent you payment using paypal. Thanks! Oh and did you really think you'd only get like 10 people to order. We are a bunch of mountain bikers that love nothing better than a good deal.:thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## LarryG (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey fc:

I'll switch my order to a freeride jersey XL (ls preferred, but I'd take ss).

[email protected]


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

LarryG said:


> Hey fc:
> 
> I'll switch my order to a freeride jersey XL (ls preferred, but I'd take ss).
> 
> [email protected]


Right. I'll post a master list next week of who's order is filled and not filled. Then you can decide if you want to wait or substitute.

francois


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Can I change my order from mtbr reg shorts to bib shorts?


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 8, 2005)

francois said:


> The office is in 2121 S. El Camino Real, 4rth floor. The clothing is not here yet though and it should be here in 1-2 weeks.
> 
> francois


I'll be there with J. If he knows where and when to be somewhere, I'll trust he'll let me know. I'm stoked about this clothing.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

The jerseys arrived yesterday at my house. Man, I was sorting for 4 hours! Still need more time. I'll have a list later of people with completed orders. Incomplete ones can either substitute or wait.

San Mateo pickup will be at Passion Trail bikes. Saratoga pickup... we'll designate one beer day.

francois


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Coolness!

I'm planning on being at the Gap ride tomorow, so I'll be bringin some cash for ya if you're able to make it. If not, then I'll just swing by sometime and pick everything up.


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

Put me down for a Saratoga pickup.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

francois said:


> Man, you got the record order. You'll get a free mtbr clock!!
> 
> francois


Sweet. I need to know when it's time to post and when it's time to ride my bike!


----------



## 67degrees (Jan 19, 2004)

*Wait a minute Francis, I want a Freeride Jersey!*

Hey Francis,

Hopefully you can accomodate my order. You chart shows Freeride Jersey's in 2XL are still available. I want one in either short sleeve or long sleave whichever is available along with one pair of Large MTBR socks. Let me know if this can be done. I can pick them up at Passion Trailbikes as I am in there about once a week anyhow. Very convenient.

Let me know!

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

wrong place.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

francois said:


> The jerseys arrived yesterday at my house. Man, I was sorting for 4 hours! Still need more time. I'll have a list later of people with completed orders. Incomplete ones can either substitute or wait.
> 
> San Mateo pickup will be at Passion Trail bikes. Saratoga pickup... we'll designate one beer day.
> 
> francois


Thanks again for doing this, Francois. Should I Paypal now or wait to make sure my order's complete? Whatever works for you.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

francois said:


> The jerseys arrived yesterday at my house. Man, I was sorting for 4 hours! Still need more time. I'll have a list later of people with completed orders. Incomplete ones can either substitute or wait.
> 
> San Mateo pickup will be at Passion Trail bikes. Saratoga pickup... we'll designate one beer day.
> 
> francois


Based on your chart from above, I seem to be the "average" guy - half of my order is in backorder...let me know what the story is and maybe I can adjust into some RBR gear...or wait...


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

francois said:


> The jerseys arrived yesterday at my house. Man, I was sorting for 4 hours! Still need more time. I'll have a list later of people with completed orders. Incomplete ones can either substitute or wait.
> 
> San Mateo pickup will be at Passion Trail bikes. Saratoga pickup... we'll designate one beer day.
> 
> francois


Any idea when the jerseys will be ready for pick up in San Mateo (Passion Trail Bikes I guess, and not your offices?).

Thanks Francois..


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

67degrees said:


> Hey Francis,
> 
> Hopefully you can accomodate my order. You chart shows Freeride Jersey's in 2XL are still available. I want one in either short sleeve or long sleave whichever is available along with one pair of Large MTBR socks. Let me know if this can be done. I can pick them up at Passion Trailbikes as I am in there about once a week anyhow. Very convenient.
> 
> ...


I'm not taking orders right now. But if there's overstock, I'll anounce it here asap.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Shwaa said:


> Any idea when the jerseys will be ready for pick up in San Mateo (Passion Trail Bikes I guess, and not your offices?).
> 
> Thanks Francois..


next week!

francois


----------



## bikerbert (Aug 28, 2004)

*1 S/S Jersery Size L Por Favor*

I'd like to order a Large SS XC jersey. I hope its not too late. I live in Mountain View.

Thanks!
Bikerbert
[email protected]


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

It is toooooo late to order. 

After this is all done, I'll let you know through this board if there's any overstock.

francois


----------



## 67degrees (Jan 19, 2004)

*Hopefully there will be overstock*

Hey Francis!

Thanks for getting back to me. Hopefully there will be overstock for the 2XL jersey(s). Long sleeve or short sleeve and possibly 1 of each along with a large pair of socks.

I'll keep checking the board. I'm here almost everyday anyway!

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Joseph-da-trog (Dec 8, 2004)

*Sweet!*



francois said:


> The jerseys arrived yesterday at my house. Man, I was sorting for 4 hours! Still need more time. I'll have a list later of people with completed orders. Incomplete ones can either substitute or wait.
> 
> San Mateo pickup will be at Passion Trail bikes. Saratoga pickup... we'll designate one beer day.
> 
> francois


You can leave my order at Passion Trail Bikes Francois:thumbsup: This way you do not have to hassel with shipping out of the Bay for me. I am not in the Bay there for no ship for me.

greatfully yours
JDT


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Joseph-da-trog said:


> You can leave my order at Passion Trail Bikes Francois:thumbsup:*.* This way you do not have to *hassel* with shipping out of the Bay for me. I am not in the *Bay there for no ship* for me.
> 
> * greatfully* yours
> JDT


What's a yute? Hey, you might get arrested for assaulting the english language. 

We have to get together man. I'll take you for a ride here or we can hit up bear valley.

francois


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

*Hopefully there will be overstock *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Francois,

Approximately when could we order again?

Once it resumes, i'd like to order the following:

(1) mtbr short sleeve jersey, *XX Large *-> $35
(1) mtbr shorts, *Medium*............... -> $35
(1) mtbr woolie socks, *Large*.......... -> $ 5

shipping................................. $5
_____________________________________________
*total*.................................... $80

I'll pm you my mailing address... I haven't followed this thread often to find out where to send my check. Please let me know such pertinent details.

Thank you.


----------

